# PubMed- Mind-body medicine and irritable bowel syndrome: a randomized control trial using stress reduction and resiliency training.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Mind-body medicine and irritable bowel syndrome: a randomized control trial using stress reduction and resiliency training.*

J Altern Complement Med. 2014 May;20(5):A94

Authors: Sharma V, Saito Y, Amit S

PMID: 24805757 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

